# where is he now ?



## jerryray (Nov 6, 2009)

I`m looking to find ex Gravesend sea school `56 JIM DAVIS from Hackney London, his first ship was the Orsova, are you out there Jim ?


----------



## paulbarrington (11 mo ago)

Was JIM ever on the ORION?
Paul Barrington


----------

